# corded screw driver or drill



## comp (Jan 14, 2008)

i have a ton of Skill corded stuff,,,never a problem


----------



## Compo (Aug 9, 2008)

I have found the perfect item

Ryobi D46CK

No one in UK seems to sell it !

Any manufacturers with a similar product ?

Jim


----------



## Compo (Aug 9, 2008)

Re Ryobi D46CK

Hmm perhaps not a perfect as I thought.
It seems to be 120v 

Anyone any ideas ???


----------



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

Compo said:


> So what's the best "corded" tool either drill or screw driver.


Best = Watts or horsepower, inch-pounds or foot-pounds of torque, speed, reliability. . .?

We went through a lot of this with cordless drills on another post. With those you also needed to consider watt-hours but with corded drills this factor drops out.

It comes down to paying the least pounds for the most of whatever-quality-you-are-most-interested-in, while keeping reliability in mind.

How do you do the pounds of currency symbol? 
I'd like to know how to do a degree symbol, like in "degrees celsius".


----------



## Compo (Aug 9, 2008)

So it there a link to the post

*°*


----------



## Compo (Aug 9, 2008)

Deg C°


----------



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

Compo said:


> Deg C°


 
110 W 
Ha!

Thing is, I had to do in this Microsoft Works Word Processor and then cut and paste into this box.


----------



## Compo (Aug 9, 2008)

Well some strange replies.

I have spent a few days surfing the net looking for something similar to Ryobi D46CK.
But there doesn't seem to be anything.

There are some nice rechargable drills that will always be flat when I want them, run out of charge mid job and be in the bin in a couple of years.

I guess thats what the manufactures want a continual stream of sales based on land fill.

Compo


----------



## OLDXTECH (Dec 1, 2008)

*Ryobi D46CK type unit from Milwaukee*

A better quality unit compared to the Ryobi D46CK is the Milwaukee 6580-20. It is way more expensive, but of much better quality. Best price I have found is about $166 compared to Ryobi at $30 rebuilt. About the same specs, but will outlast the Ryobi by years and years.


----------



## Compo (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks for reply
I think it's 120v and I need 240v
Plus cost it high for the occasional use.
Compo


----------



## Compo (Aug 9, 2008)

?????


----------

